# Allergy Testing/Identification



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Basil has always been an itchy Chi, When we got him he was on rubbish kibble and we switched him to Raw with in 3 weeks but his itching did not subside. in the last 4/5 weeks it has got worse, he nibbles his paws and fur, scratches the base of his ears, under his eyes and the sides of his mouth until they are red raw (He drew blood the other day) and has become extra lick-y he is constantly licking my arms. He also does this really sad thing where he will rub his little paws into his face and then his face into your lap to itch himself and makes a sad little noise whilst doing it  

His diet is mainly red meat based (beef and some pork), his bone content comes from chickens, cornish hens, the occasional whole fish and rabbit. No grains at all. He gets all natural treats - eggs, dehydrated chicken, bully sticks, pig spaghetti, fish, cheese a little fruit and veg, he takes salmon oil and coconut oil daily on rotation and is bathed every 6 weeks or so with a natural pet shampoo. 

His skin doesn't seem to be dry, he 100% does not have flees, we mainly walk on the pavement so he doesn't have too much contact with grasses. 

I started him on a doggie antihistamine over a week ago but have noticed very little improvement, I am going to buy some Benedryl tomorrow to try that. 

Is there anyway that dogs can be tested for intolerances and allergies like Humans can? He is clearly getting quite distressed and I really do not think it is his diet. I think he may have an underlying allergy and maybe some hayfever too, which is why it has got worse recently, If he doesn't respond to the benedryl, what else can be done for the poor little mite, it's breaking my heart seeing him so uncomfortable.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Oh poor little thing. It sounds as if you are doing all you can. I cant offer any advice but I hope someone can and you get him better bless him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Me too, I know for humans you can run a blood test to check for allergens and am hoping something is available for the pup and that the benedryl will help him in the mean time.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes they can  It is mostly food based but it can help. Here is a thread where I posted my Cat Huly's report:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/932342-post11.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/932343-post12.html


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohh wonderful, thanks Huly. I will give that a good read and speak to my Vet. I have read about the scratch tests you can do too, they seem to be a little more accurate but hate the thought of him getting shaved down and jabbed with a needle 40 times!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Alula said:


> Ohh wonderful, thanks Huly. I will give that a good read and speak to my Vet. I have read about the scratch tests you can do too, they seem to be a little more accurate but hate the thought of him getting shaved down and jabbed with a needle 40 times!


that sucks I had that done to myself to find out I am allergic to everything LOL


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had Emmie tested as she is very itchy. Turned out that the tests showed a positive to only ONE thing---fleas! She got one or two flea bites one year after we stopped at a rest area and walked them near tall grass!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh wow, how do you treat that Susan?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I had Emmie tested as she is very itchy. Turned out that the tests showed a positive to only ONE thing---fleas! She got one or two flea bites one year after we stopped at a rest area and walked them near tall grass!


One of our cats is allergic to fleas! We have to flea all animals once a month and put a special powder on the carpets once a month to ensure there's nothing in there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thor does the exact same thing! He was on poor food and I thought I finally found one that worked - no dice. I spoke to my vet and he told me it was most likely environmental allergies and that once winter came it would probably subside. It didn't  so he thinks Thor is allergic to dust. Not sure if that helps at all but may be something to look into. But I would love to know if anyone else knows what does cause these symptoms.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's not his food either, what he eats is so controlled - with the exception of bird poop, can't seem to stop him foraging that when we are out - Does Benedryl help with Thors allergies?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I came across this while looking for something else. Very interesting:

Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies
June 4, 2013 - Holistic Care - no comments 
Essential oils have been used for health and well being for centuries. In fact, well preserved oils have been found in Egyptian tombs. There are also 188 references to essential oils in the Bible! Essential oils are volatile liquids that are distilled from parts of plants. They aren’t to be confused with essential fatty acids.

The best oils have been distilled at low temperatures and low pressure. The oils are so concentrated that it may take thousands of pounds of plant material to produce just 16 ounces of quality oil. Pure oils aren’t made in a lab however and don’t have any added chemical constituents.

The natural chemical composition of an oil can have an emotional as well as a medicinal impact. Many oils contain hydrocarbons called terpenes which can aid in kidney and liver detoxification. Others contain high levels of caryophyllene, which is an anti-inflammatory constituent. These components make many essential oils a great choice for allergy symptoms.

Five Essential Oils For Your Dog’s Allergies

Lavender
Lavender is a great analgesic, anti-fungal, antihistamine, anti-inflammatory and antiseptic. It can be used topically or in a diffuser.

Roman Chamomile
This oil has anti-inflammatory, anti-infectious and anti-parasitic properties. It can be used topically or orally.

Elemi
Elemi is anti-infectious, antiseptic and works as a sedative. It can be applied topically, orally or it can be diffused.

Myrrh
This oil is anti-infectious, anti-inflammatory, antiseptic and also has astringent properties. It can be applied topically.

Peppermint
Peppermint is anti-inflammatory, antiseptic and analgesic. It can be used topically or orally.

Mountain Savory, Oregano and Clove
These oils can be added for immune support, an important component of allergy prevention and treatment. They can be applied topically, given orally or placed in a diffuser.

Sometimes these oils can cause rapid detoxification. A post application rash can occur in these cases. If you notice a rash, apply a vegetable oil such as olive or grape seed oil to dilute or remove the essential oil. Never apply water to remove an essential oil!

About the author
Dr Jodie Gruenstern
Jodie Gruenstern DVM CVA has been practicing veterinary medicine in Muskego, Wisconsin since 1987. She is a certified veterinary acupuncturist and food therapist by the Chi Institute. Dr. Jodie is the owner of the Animal Doctor Holistic Veterinary Complex, an integrated, full-service small animal practice. For more info, healthy products or educational DVD, visit AnimalDoctorHolistic.com


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I've tried Benadryl, and tbh no it doesn't work. Probably due to the fact he hates the stuff and puts up a good fight when I tried to give it to him and then hacked up most of it. For me the fight/stress wasn't worth it. 

I hate seeing him chew his feet and do the paw covering eyes with his head down while sounding sad- he's clearly distressed. Not sure what to do either - may try coconut oil as that seems to be good for everything.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel for ya. My Maltese had bad environmental allergies, I changed his food, filtered his water, tried several allergy meds with vet approval and nothing worked for him. The vet suggested Atopica but after some research I decided against it. Hope you find something that helps your baby.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Huly said:


> I came across this while looking for something else. Very interesting:
> 
> Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies | Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> ...


Ohh Huly, you are truely wonderful! I am going to look into those and see how I can use them then hit our local holistic store!



Thor said:


> I've tried Benadryl, and tbh no it doesn't work. Probably due to the fact he hates the stuff and puts up a good fight when I tried to give it to him and then hacked up most of it. For me the fight/stress wasn't worth it.
> 
> I hate seeing him chew his feet and do the paw covering eyes with his head down while sounding sad- he's clearly distressed. Not sure what to do either - may try coconut oil as that seems to be good for everything.


Yup, sounds very similar, the corners of his mouth are so red and raw at the moment poor little thing  

I wonder if after some research Some of those oils huly mentioned can be mixed with the coconut oil to make a mega-paste!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Huly I am already back from the store with Lavender oil as well as Niaouli oil which after a couple of hours research seems to be high recommended for allergic pets. 

Here is a nice round up of it's properties in humans, many of which are passed onto doggies too ... Niaouli (Melaleuca viridiflora ct 1,8 cineole) - - I couldn't find a nice round up link that says what it is good for in Dogs, juts lots of links recommending it! I've also bought a book by Dr Kristen Bell on aromatherapy in animals for some reading. 

Basil has just had a little massage and rub down with a tiny bit of each oil diluted in olive oil and looks very happy about it too and the smell is divine! It has weighed his coat down a bit but if it soothes his itching then I'll take that!  Will keep y'all posted


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried a saliva allergy test? I found this: Allergy Test Kit ~ Find out quickly what is making your dog itch~ while searching for some sort of at home test kit like a breed kit or something similar. I'm just curious if anyone here has tried it. 

I hope the oils make a difference for Basil! Allergies are no fun at all  Please keep us posted!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome let me know how it goes


----------

